# The Never-ending Post Hole Augering Drama at Lupin Farm



## lupinfarm (Jun 17, 2009)

What do you guys do to set your fence posts? Our last fenceline was pounded, but this one we are augering. Our posts are 4" ...I've seen people gravel 25-50% of the way up, and backfill with soil (tamped), and people doing gravel 25%, soil 25%, a layer of concrete, then soil on top of that. 

How do you guys do it?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 17, 2009)

Our drilled ones are drilled, post in, some dirt in, tamp, more dirt in, tamp, etc. until filled. They are drill quite a ways though.

We have clay ground and this seems to work well for us.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jun 17, 2009)

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> What do you guys do to set your fence posts? Our last fenceline was pounded, but this one we are augering. Our posts are 4" ...I've seen people gravel 25-50% of the way up, and backfill with soil (tamped), and people doing gravel 25%, soil 25%, a layer of concrete, then soil on top of that.
> 
> How do you guys do it?


We cemented the corners and at the gates....we grow rocks here....ha ha !! so we just backfilled and tamped it down and then more back fil  and tamping it down.....


----------



## lupinfarm (Jun 17, 2009)

2468herdsrgr8 said:
			
		

> lupinfarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha!! we grow rocks to! ... we have at the least 2.5 ft and at the most ..who knows! At the house I was able to dig down 4 ft, part of the field has a rock shelf on which i will buck fence.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jun 17, 2009)

Ha ha ! Our fence line is crooked on the one side because it was the last line to do and the guys using the tractor were getting so angry when something broke....luckily hubby s a welder


----------



## lupinfarm (Jun 17, 2009)

2468herdsrgr8 said:
			
		

> Ha ha ! Our fence line is crooked on the one side because it was the last line to do and the guys using the tractor were getting so angry when something broke....luckily hubby s a welder


We're renting a hydraulic tow behind auger from home depot cause the guys with the tractor are too expensive! plus are booked up all season lol.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jun 17, 2009)

Good idea....our neighbours helped us out....hubby did some welding for them in return...


----------



## lupinfarm (Jun 17, 2009)

Jeallousss, our neighbours are all cow farmers and don't have time lol


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jun 17, 2009)

uh uh ..LOL..we had to ...as in hubby and I  fill in the holes ....


----------



## lupinfarm (Jun 17, 2009)

hahaha... we're doing it all. drilling and back filling. I mean, ours is just going to have 4 lines of electric on it.


----------



## nightshade (Jun 17, 2009)

I am so jealous of you guys I have put in around 100 posts already by hand with an old post hole digger and a steal breaker bar.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jun 17, 2009)

nightshade said:
			
		

> I am so jealous of you guys I have put in around 100 posts already by hand with an old post hole digger and a steal breaker bar.


Ohh don't worry, I have 21 to put in by hand for the round pen with a hand auger  ... and 130 for the field fence, plus the buck fence


----------



## nightshade (Jun 17, 2009)

that makes me feel a little better at least I know I am not the only one doing it the old hard way lol


----------



## lupinfarm (Jun 17, 2009)

Ha ha, plus near the end of the summer I have posts to sink for the riding ring, and we also have to auger in for the run-in shed in the upper field.


----------



## nightshade (Jun 17, 2009)

I would love to use and auger for our posts, but nope I got the old two handled post digger. I have got another 1000ft of fence roughly to put in. A run in to build and a goat barn and a huge hen house to finish all before snow flies. I truly think only about half the fence is going in this summer and the rest can wait for next. This whole moving thing has made it so there is so much that needs done like yesterday , that I know  I can't get it all done its's not possible unless like 20 people show up and say what do you need done and how can we help. oh well I can dream right. lol


----------



## lupinfarm (Jun 17, 2009)

Aha I know how you feel, we moved in last June... its only 8 acres but most of it is useable. We also have pasture by the house on the hill (goat type pasture) that needs to be fenced in with buck fence, we're looking into getting a few goats next year, we have a large cattle barn that we don't use because the head height is not good enough for horses. We also have to build a couple field stalls (10x10 free standing box stalls with small pens out the front) for our horse, ... we're allowed to build up to 10x10 without a permit, and because of our land size we wouldn't get a permit for a barn sadly, not that we'd have the money anyway!. I also have to divide the bottom field, and top field with buck fence, which, btw, is a pain in the butt! ...  I really hate fencing.


----------



## nightshade (Jun 17, 2009)

lol yea we can build our barn in pieces without a permit because it is an ag building as long as it is under a designated sg ft area per section. And we have at least a month or so of time before we add another section. If we add power that needs to be inspected. 
It is really silly how they have it written up locally.

 We are moving onto land I grew up on. I love being there but it is totally starting over. The land is wooded, was selectively timbered 15 years ago and then done again partially right before we got it. Then we had 2 acres cleared for our house. What a mess. There is nothing there, we had to get the well, power, septic system that whole deal. We have had to clear ourselves areas out to pasture the goats and horses ( which are currently living down the lane in my mom's yard lol) I just gained a clearing for a garden because I ended up clearing a 30 ft wide right of way 600 ft long for the power company, most of which was through the already cleared horse pasture thank god but 100ft along the driveway was not being used. So now it is gonna be where my garden goes if I ever get time to build the raised beds and put the fence around it.  Every day it seems like there is something else added to the list to do before winter.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jun 18, 2009)

nightshade said:
			
		

> I am so jealous of you guys I have put in around 100 posts already by hand with an old post hole digger and a steal breaker bar.


We have done the same thing....well hubby has I have watched...ha ha ha !!!! but after awhile its worth it renting/borrowing/bartering a tractor.....at then end of the day you feel like you have something done....well exspecially here because we grow rocks and boy oh boy when hubby would hit a rock with the two handed digger you would hear it all the way to the North Pole   I was talking to him last night and I think were going to build a round pen also...this summer????


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 18, 2009)

we put corner post an H  braces 3 to 3.5ft in the ground.an concrete them in.then we drive steel T post 2.5ft deep or deeper depending on the hight of the post.an space the T  post 8ft apart.gate post are same as the corner posts.be glad yalls fencing projects are small.in the near future im planning on dozing off the fence rows on a 40ac pasture an putting in a new fence.an clearing all the brush off the pasture.leaving only the good trees.


----------



## mully (Jun 18, 2009)

I put line posts in 4ft ..have clay soil.  Corner posts same depth but "drill" a bigger hole and then concrete the entire hole.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jun 18, 2009)

mully said:
			
		

> I put line posts in 4ft ..have clay soil.  Corner posts same depth but "drill" a bigger hole and then concrete the entire hole.


Jealous! Most people around here can only go down 2.5 ft ...we're looking at hopefully 3 ft, which leaves is with a 5ft fence. Whereever we cannot sink 2.5-3ft we are buck fencing instead.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jul 23, 2009)

GO FIGURE we must be the only people in the township to be sitting on a HUGE field of PURE HEAVILY PACKED CLAY... We had Dan come to drill our holes today, no can do until we get some more rain... the clay was so well packed that he couldn't get further than a foot down, good thing it's storming out today. If this doesn't work, we'll have to buck fence the whole place!


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jul 24, 2009)

Ugh !!!  and I was complaining about rocks.....Suppose to rain off and on  for the next  week ...crossin' my fingers for you!


----------



## TxMom (Jul 24, 2009)

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> If this doesn't work, we'll have to buck fence the whole place!


Dumb question from a former city-girl....what is "buck fence"?


----------



## lupinfarm (Jul 25, 2009)

this is buck fence, it might have another name in your area... 

http://z.hubpages.com/u/751474_f520.jpg


----------



## lupinfarm (Jul 25, 2009)

2468herdsrgr8 said:
			
		

> Ugh !!!  and I was complaining about rocks.....Suppose to rain off and on  for the next  week ...crossin' my fingers for you!


Ohh I know, It's storming as I type this!


----------



## nightshade (Jul 25, 2009)

yea rain here means putting in more fence and burning more brush. It never seems to end


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hubby is scrapping the mud out of the mud paddock tonight with the tractor ..Mud up to my ankles....I think another storm is rollin' in....tomorrow morning he'll be burning is brush also....


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 28, 2009)

I've got a 3pt hitch post hole digger and a tractor for incidental posts (and holes in general), but when I really needed a bunch of wooden posts put in the ground I paid a guy $5 a piece to drive them in with a post driver.  We put in 57 that way one morning before 10am...best $285 I ever spent.  

When I do have to put one in here and there these days...yeah...3pt digger and a sack of quikrete.  I don't tamp...not when concrete is $3.75 a bag.  If someone offered me $3.75 to tamp a post in good and solid, I'd tell them to take a hike.  I don't work that cheap -- especially not when I'm the boss!!  

Time is money.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jul 29, 2009)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> I've got a 3pt hitch post hole digger and a tractor for incidental posts (and holes in general), but when I really needed a bunch of wooden posts put in the ground I paid a guy $5 a piece to drive them in with a post driver.  We put in 57 that way one morning before 10am...best $285 I ever spent.
> 
> When I do have to put one in here and there these days...yeah...3pt digger and a sack of quikrete.  I don't tamp...not when concrete is $3.75 a bag.  If someone offered me $3.75 to tamp a post in good and solid, I'd tell them to take a hike.  I don't work that cheap -- especially not when I'm the boss!!
> 
> Time is money.


unfortunately our cement is more like 4.75 a bag, and while we pounded our bottom field in, that is just not going to happen with this field... the clay is so packed that the posts would just split apart.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jul 29, 2009)

How's it going/? Have you had some time in between thunder storms to put you fence up?


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 29, 2009)

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> unfortunately our cement is more like 4.75 a bag, and while we pounded our bottom field in, that is just not going to happen with this field... the clay is so packed that the posts would just split apart.


Maybe I need to check my prices again..?

I didn't think we'd have very much luck driving posts around here, either..  Most spots, there's about 3" of soil over heavy clay and limestone rocks...  The guy who drove the posts had assured me that it worked, so I gave him the benefit of the doubt.

We had to reposition a few here and there because they went straight into unbreakable rocks, but for the most part they drove right in.  Where it was just clay, the driver would sink about 4" of post per strike.  Rocks made it a little tougher, but with the force of about 800lbs of steel coming through a 5" post, most of the rocks just broke and moved out of the way.

Something else that helped tremendously is that I went out with a chainsaw shortly before that and "sharpened" all the posts..  Not sure we could have gotten them to drive if they were flat on the bottom.  Lots of folks won't do that because they think they'll rot out, but there's very little bacterial activity that deep in the soil...most posts rot in the 3"-4" above and below grade, where all the aerobic bacteria hang out.  

Also, we drove posts before it got too hot out, when the clay was still moist and malleable.  If we'd tried it in summer......probably wouldn't have worked.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jul 29, 2009)

We pounded posts last year, the whole job cost $1500 ... Post Pounders are few and far between here. We only have about 2.5ft of soil in this area, on shield rock and thus angling the ends of the posts to make driving easier is not done here. 

I sound like I'm making excuses, but this is what we live with here. The guy who is going to auger posts BROKE his auger on clay at another job in our area, he's got a replacement and it's rained straight for like the past week so hopefully we can get something going here.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jul 29, 2009)

2468herdsrgr8 said:
			
		

> How's it going/? Have you had some time in between thunder storms to put you fence up?


HAHA get this, Dan's auger BROKE while trying to do another job in our area (he's in Roslin, south of Tweed) on clay in the Stirling area. He's been bugging the company to send replacement parts and finally they have been forward and said it'll be coming this week, he should be by this weekend to try again. Thank god it's been raining non-stop recently, maybe we'll actually be able to get the holes drilled. Until then nothing much is happening except we found someone to rent a chicken plucker from in Wooler


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank God for a chicken plucker !!! YEEE ha....okay whats a chicken plucker? .....never heard or seen one....unless their human? hee hee hee!!! or animal....hope your weekend goes well...looks a little promising for weather....


----------



## lupinfarm (Jul 29, 2009)

hahaha... a chicken plucker can be a human  but it sucks doing it yourself, i did 10 chickens by hand and it was horrible, a chicken plucker however is a big barrel with a bunch of little rubber fingers inside, the barrel spins and you stick the chicken in after scalding and dunking in cold water (the chicken is dead  ) and the rubber fingers pluck the feathers for you! 

They are VERY expensive to buy, so i've been looking for someone to rent from and finally found someone.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jul 29, 2009)

Ooooooooh!   Well you learn something everyday around here!!! thanks for the information !


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 31, 2009)

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> We pounded posts last year, the whole job cost $1500 ... Post Pounders are few and far between here. We only have about 2.5ft of soil in this area, on shield rock and thus angling the ends of the posts to make driving easier is not done here.


I dunno what shield rock is..  Enlighten me.  



			
				lupinfarm said:
			
		

> I sound like I'm making excuses, but this is what we live with here. The guy who is going to auger posts BROKE his auger on clay at another job in our area, he's got a replacement and it's rained straight for like the past week so hopefully we can get something going here.


I wait until it's bone dry before I auger in our clay ground..  I thought wet clay would be easier, but no...it's just stickier and heavier and much more likely to end your day early with a buried auger, in my experience.

When it's dry, though, the knives on the end of the auger make dust out of it and it comes up out of the hole like flour.  Takes a while...sometimes the auger just sits there and spins and spins and moves down in millimeters...but that's better than watching it bite and screw itself halfway to China before I can get my foot on the clutch..

I've had it bite so hard and sink so fast in wet clay before that it's raised the front of my old Tractor..  It's just an old 8N ford, but it takes about 800lbs of downward force to pull the front end off the ground..


----------



## lupinfarm (Jul 31, 2009)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> lupinfarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm, shield rock is like rock attached to the earth.. lol We live on the edge of the Canadian Shield, if you google it there should be some information on the Canadian Shield.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Aug 3, 2009)

Ahhh....all this talk of rock and clay...

Dear Husband brought home a gas powered auger from work to set the new posts for our elevated chicken coop.  We got it STUCK in the ground because he turned it on and it just ****ZIP**** all the way down to the handles.   

I haven't seen a rock in our sandy ground in the 7 years that we've lived here.    Digging is easy, but then you have to put concrete around every post or it just falls over in the rain.


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Aug 4, 2009)

Patiently waiting for the next episode.....

Living in the mountains...well you see a little rock kinda buried and its a gigantic granite boulder!  We paid for a company to come and drive T-post and set oil pipe for us lol... much funner watching than doing.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 4, 2009)

Hahaha... Mini that is actually pretty hilarious, a similar thing happened to us as well but the auger got stuck on a rock and wouldn't reverse. It took an hour and 3 people to get it out again. 

Dan hasn't been back yet, his auger is still broken (and he's fuming with the company for not putting a rush on it!). We actually had a layover horse come in yesterday, her name is Tetley and she's staying with us until the end of August. Her family are in the military and have been stationed to Saskatchewan so she's on pasture here until her trailer can be arranged for the end of August to be shipped out west. She's a huge, probably around 16.2hh OTTB, Fleabitten and has AMAZING ground manners. Luna is rather pleased to have another horse out there on pasture with her, and they made quick friends which I'm thankful for because I was not too happy about maybe having to split up the bottom pasture so Tetley and Luna could be separated should they take a disliking to each other.

ANYWAY, I got all the T-posts in the fenceline we share with Jim's hay field, I was going to put wood posts in there but in the spring that fence line gets really wet and I'd rather reset T's than reset wood posts. I also took a stab at hand digging out post holes for the small/solitary paddock at the top by the recently toppled drive shed, I got down to about 32" and I hit a rock but I put the post in anyway, 32" is A LOT of soil for us so you can't turn up your nose at it! I packed that post good and tight and it's fantastic. Tomorrow I'm going to dig the rest of that fenceline, and then start working on the other two lines of posts for that small paddock (It's like 150' x 115' so it would suit Luna by herself or a small pony by itself). I swear if I have to dig all those posts by hand, it WILL get done! We've also got the price list coming up for the run-in shed that has to go up before the end of the summer... a 10x10 run in shed for the middle paddock, it has to be a floating run in shed because we don't have enough soil to sink posts for it.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 5, 2009)

Well it looks as if Dan is not willing to get back to us, It's all the clay I swear! .. I started digging the other day and I have so far completed 4 posts, dug, tamped, and insulators installed. I'm trying to get the small top field fenced. We can dig more or less 3' in most places which is fantastic news to us! ... and clay is awesome for tamping.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 6, 2009)

Well I posted on Kijiji looking for someone to auger posts, a guy calls us to say that he came come out tomorrow to look at it, so that's gooooddd. We also got a butt load more of the buck fencing done, and we're hoping to have that buck fenced paddock finished by the end of next week. 

On top of that I got an email from someone asking if we did beginners trail rides. We DO NOT offer trail riding, we're only on 8 acres. No where in our layover board advertising does it say that we do trail rides, why do people assume?! and I would NEVER take someone for a trail ride who has never ridden a horse before -_-


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh yeah, and I had my last  riding lesson for a while, I have to take a break from riding to get a job and help with the farm stuff, but I think it ended on a great note.. I jumped an 18 inch jump, two jumps with a trot pole between them. First time me and Dezi went over at a trot, and then we came in at the canter, then in at the trot and shifted up to the canter for the second jump. 

I am so proud of myself  I haven't jumped since I was 14 and even then I was terrified.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thats great !!!  I am happy you ended your lessons on a happy thought !!    my fingers hoping this fella can finish your hole diggin' ....


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 9, 2009)

AHHHHH... We had a guy lined up to come out today at 10AM to auger the posts in. He came out to look at the place the other day and said he'd come Sunday. it's Sunday it's 12:47pm and he is a no show. I could understand if he didn't want to come and get hit by lightening because it's thundering out, but at least CALL. 


I feel like these posts are NEVER going to get put in, ughhh.

On the bright side, I finally got poles for our jumps and I am attempting to cut the corners off to make them rounder and then paint them.

I think I'll have to break out the table saw -_-


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 14, 2009)

Trevor from Wolf Creek Equestrian is here today to try and see if he can auger our poles in. Hopefully the clay co-operates with his auger and we can get all 70 poles in without having to resort to the superdooper expensive man from Roblin who can drill through anything (Trevor charges $6 a hole, the guy from Roblin because he can drill through anything charges $12 a hole). 

I need some luck today people!


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 14, 2009)

drill drill drill !!!   
Dig dig dig !!!!


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 14, 2009)

Uh oh... The tractor has been turned off after the first post. That's not good. He was getting nice and deep in the soil but now the tractor is off :/


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 14, 2009)

Why why why??


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 14, 2009)

Sigh, because we have Pan Clay.. IE... great for making pots, not so much for putting fence posts in. Well we took a trip to Lutes Cedar and bought enough wood to buck fence the rest, there is about 15 posts for me to dig in myself but other than that, we're expecting an order on Tuesday for our extra wood. I will also be hand digging the posts for the riding ring because I am not going to settle for buck fence on my riding ring, it'll take up extra space and won't look as nice, HUMF!. 

The horses are absolutely baked out there, I might have to go and get some horsey electrolytes for them later. And the CHICKENS omg, they're all like flopped on the cement floor in the coop trying to cool down. I'm going to get a nice 100ft extension  cord and wall mounted fan for the coop this weekend so they don't up and die of heat exhaustion on me. The only ones who are nice and cool are the flipping ducks in their little swimming pool!


----------



## nightshade (Aug 16, 2009)

so your still at it? that makes me feel better. I took a break for a few weeks. Let my back get a rest but now the power company caught up and I can probably put the rest of my horse fence in after next week. oh ya lol and I still have 50 goat fence posts to put in. I was kinda hoping teh pesky little farm fairies would come do it for me no luck though. Apparently it is too hot for them to do it to.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah, we're still at it LOL. Our Lutes Cedar order comes sometime this week, and tomorrow I will start putting together the cross sections to make the buck fence.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hoping for a cool breeze for you !!!   Its been so hot here !!!


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 16, 2009)

Me toooo! We peaked at 35 degrees today!


----------



## ducks4you (Aug 17, 2009)

I am exhausted after reading this thread!!!  I remember repairing and adding to my 40 year old cattle fencing that came with the property we bought 10 years ago.  PHEW--wore me out EVERY time!!
I was fortunate that my mom took pity on me and bought me new fencing.  (Suffice to say she could have bought me a very nice car for the same price.)  It took awhile to hash out the details and to set a date, but, the story is that this company fenced in 4 acres in 4 days (including taking out all of the old stuff and piling up the extra old wood pieces) in F E B R U A R Y !  It was the week from hell as far as weather goes.  We had EVERY kind of weather--warm, rain, sleet, snow--still, like the adage about the postoffice, they got the job done.  The property looked like a war zone after the 1st day.  This was 02-08 but I am still tilling and filling in ruts from the machinery.  
Love the new fencing--so do my neighbors who comment on it...a lot.  It has 8 in. wooden posts and 10 ft, 4-rail horizontals.  Here's a pic that has it in the background of my temp. chicken coop:





They call it "stallion fencing" and it stands 5 ft.  It is atached with brackets that one person could repair without having another hold.  I HAVE repaired 2 rail, 2 x 10 sections before.  ...by myself...
I'm cheering you on from the sidelines.  Good luck with all of your projects!


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 17, 2009)

I love stallion fence, but it costs a *large* fortune haha. All we were trying to do was get 4 inch posts in for our electric wire, but alas, it is not to be! We decided to order more wood to do buck fences on all the long fence lines, I have one T-post line because the area gets very wet in the spring, this line will probably become buck fence next year if I can be arsed. The smaller lines that divide up fields I will dig by hand. I will be digging the riding ring by hand too LOL, can't wait! 

Our extra poles for the buck fence cost a whopping $960 extra. The original posts were around $1000


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## nightshade (Aug 17, 2009)

it's just too hot here to be digging post holes or atleast that is what I keep saying


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 17, 2009)

It was 35 degrees celcius today with a humidity warning and smog alert. I didn't dig today but everyone was just baking outside, all the chickens, the ducks, dogs, and the horses were all blah.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

THE EXTRA POLES FROM LUTES CEDAR CAME TODAY.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 21, 2009)

Okay... Just a little update on the fencing front here.

This is what I've done in 2 days, this area is about 250ft long (only half the field...) and there is also the start of the field fencing dividing up 2 paddocks in this picture too (if you look careful about halfway down the line of fencing I've put up is some strange looking fencing... thats where it extends out into the field to divide the field). 







I still have about 25 posts to dig in by hand up at the top of the field, and the riding ring will have to be dug by hand but so far so good!


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow !


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey, I love the look of your fence. Great job!


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello Lupin ....We just came back from the cottage  up in your area and i noticed there is alot of buck fencing in your area ..one big pile of rock  over there I'd say.....by the way thanks for the information on the tack stores ....went to the one in Peterbourogh...spelled wrong :/...Nice people there ...bought my daughter a Xmas gift (she looks over my shoulder sometimes so I cannot say)and  also bought her some cute riding pants and some a cell phone holder/water bottle holder for my saddle......and on our way back we stopped at the one close to the 401 on lovely under construction highway 62 with the  billions  of  lovely  little stones.....daughter bought gloves and a book on showing and I bought a "horn bag" for the saddle to put stuff in ....thanks again ...


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

Buck fencing is very popular here, although most often you see it done with wire instead of nails. I thought nailing it would make it a bit safer, and sturdier


----------



## ducks4you (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice job!!  (Who's the slacker in the chair, or is that YOU taking a well-deserved break?)


----------



## big brown horse (Aug 26, 2009)

ducks4you said:
			
		

> Nice job!!  (Who's the slacker in the chair, or is that YOU taking a well-deserved break?)


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

HAHA, the slacker inthe chair is my younger brother.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 28, 2009)

Almost finished the buck fence now! ... I'm working on the dividing line of fencing to seperate the western field from the eastern field. 







I have left a gap in the fence line for a gate too 

PS, all that white string in the semi-foreground is marking out my riding ring, which is 120 x 60ft

I've also started putting up electric on the buck fence and the t-posts that run the length of the western fenceline, it's often wet over there in the spring so I opted for t-posts until I can afford more stuff for buck fencing, later on I'll buck fence that length.

Can anyone spot all my lovely goat pasture? There is even an enormous patch of wild blackberries down there they are free to have at.


----------



## ducks4you (Aug 28, 2009)

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> HAHA, the slacker inthe chair is my younger brother.


Does he _owe you_?  ...money or time debt..  might help get that fence done


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 28, 2009)

I wish ducks4you! ... He's in Toronto right now staying at my dads work appartment, but he starts school on Tuesday


----------

